# I'm psyched!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Had a baby shower to go to tonight and I brought cheesecake that I made with my very own first attempt at cheese (I used the neufchatel recipe that you can get to from one of the links in the stickies) and eggs from my own chickens! (Someone jokingly asked if I'd made the graham crackers from scratch, too!) Anyhow, it wasn't the best cheesecake ever or anything, but it was pretty good and I was excited about it and wanted to share! :biggrin 

Oh, and apparently that line about getting higher cheese yields from Kinders is true...at least for this particular batch of cheese. According to the recipe, 1 gallon of milk was supposed to yield 1- 1.5 pounds of cheese and I got just over 3 lbs! I guess for them to earn their feed (milking about 4 lbs/day/goat), I have to make cheese out of all the milk they give me! Next year, when my nubians are hopefully milking, maybe the kinders can be my dedicated "cheese goats" or something!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a friend here in Texas who would like a couple of Kinders. Please let me know if you have doelings.

Congrats on the cheesemaking. Isn't life grand??

Alice


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

That's an excellent cheese yield! I wonder how it compares to sheep's cheese yield.
Anyway, sounds like the party was a blast! 
Megan


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alice,
the ones I had from this year's kidding sold some time ago, but hopefully I will have some does next time, if your friend is still in the market for them. I'm finding more demand for them than I expected!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats Stacey! And :wow I knew those Kinders are considered THE Cheese Goat but I had no idea that their yields would sooo high 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is GREAT CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------

